# Weekend duffer



## Jerry (Jan 23, 2007)

Hello fellow site viewers. I'm new to this so bare with me. I'm considering looking into Thomas Golf clubs because the design attracts me. Has anyone on this site tried these clubs? Everyone I've talked to hasn't heard of them. 
I'd certainly appreciate some feedback.


Thank you,
Jerry


----------



## fitz-uk (Apr 28, 2006)

Hi Jerry

Welcome to the forum.

If I am honest, I have never heard of Thomas clubs.

Where are you from, UK, USA etc? Then perhaps some of the locals can give you some advice.

It may be well known in the States, but I have never heard of them in the UK.

Best of luck

Fitz


----------



## 65nlovenit (Dec 8, 2006)

Here's a web site for Thomas Golf....they look like a pretty reputable company to me....

Pro-Line Irons with Patented Alignment Technology, Custom Made by Thomas Golf.

Del


----------



## srothfuss (Nov 17, 2006)

Personally I haven't tried Thomas Golf - but I am subscribed to their emails.  Seems like good stuff..


----------



## wildwilly911 (Jan 27, 2007)

i never hit them but i have looked at them, didnt like the overly fat top line, didnt like there sweet spot indicator, did like alignment, looked like a pretty solidly built head, a little gimickie, thought was a little pricy for basicaly unherd of company


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

Boy, I looked at that website and all I can say is, I'm too old fashioned. I don't know if I could play with something that looks like some of their models. I'm having enough trouble getting used to a Callaway X-18.

I don't know if they are really a good club or not, because I've never heard of them, but they certainly explain themselves well in terms of their technology.


----------

